# new at splitting



## jmbohannon (May 21, 2017)

I have one hive that has 1 deep and 3 mediums.new queen just started laying. I also have 1 nuke with a young queen that just started laying. How do i add bees from the big hive to the nuke.


----------



## vtbeeguy (Jun 10, 2016)

You could try shaking some frames of bees out in front of the nuc on the ground. Use brood frames and make sure the queen don't come with them. I would do maybe 3ish


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

take a frame of capped brood from your big and put in in the nuc, population will explode very quickly


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

I may have misread your post, new queen just start laying you probably don't have any capped brood.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Another option is to switch positions of the hives , but that may over crowd the nuc as it would seem the big hive would have a strong feild force with little brood to tend


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I would most likely wait until the new brood is capped and starting to emerge. Then I'd move the nuc into a single deep, and move a mostly full super (with bees) off the big hive onto the top of it. Then I'd swap positions of the two hives. I'd then go through and equalize them some the first to middle of September.


----------

